# Tunnel job



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Stopped by a co workers tunnel job last week. Glad I didn't get this one.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys that do these tunnel jobs give new meaning to the term "crawlspace".....


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys are nuckin futs! I would go flip burgers at mickey D's before I played tunnel rat.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Very labor intensive job. What are their plans for backfilling.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn that's a tight space

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

"it's right through here Mr. Inspector" :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL, yeah as if.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I represented a pumper once where the plumber built a bulkhead at the entrance to the tunnel and ordered slurry for my guy to pump in. The plumber misjudged how much slurry the tunnel needed and popped the kitchen floor by 18" plus busted all of the cabinets and counter tops. Of course the job was done without permits since tunneling under a structure is illegal under the UPC.

Mark


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> You guys are nuckin futs! I would go flip burgers at mickey D's before I played tunnel rat.


If you knew how much profit was made on this job I think you would reconsider. Epox- we backfilled this one by hand


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

How long does it take to dig them tunnels.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

2-3 days usually


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

You should hire some of those guys that dug the tunnels for the mexican drug cartels , now those guys can dig tunnels.:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Bet you hire on local ex cons for that job


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> 2-3 days usually


Anyone around there do hydro tunneling yet? That's how we get ours dug and they are usually done in a day, not sure if it would work on your soil. 

Also, what type of hangers are y'all using, hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Haven't done the hydro tunneling, I use clevis hangers anytime I can.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Anyone around there do hydro tunneling yet? That's how we get ours dug and they are usually done in a day, not sure if it would work on your soil.
> 
> Also, what type of hangers are y'all using, hard to tell in the picture.


What kind of equipment do you use?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

doesnt tunneling affect the foundation of the home and may cause floor cracking or building shifting causing walls to crack


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Epox said:


> What kind of equipment do you use?


We don't actually do the digging, we sub to a hydro tunneling company. 

As far as hangers go, everything is stainless. Stainless rods, nuts, anchors and actual hangers. They are similar to a clevis hanger but hold much tighter to prevent any movement. This is probably the best picture of the hangers we use.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> We don't actually do the digging, we sub to a hydro tunneling company.
> 
> As far as hangers go, everything is stainless. Stainless rods, nuts, anchors and actual hangers. They are similar to a clevis hanger but hold much tighter to prevent any movement. This is probably the best picture of the hangers we use.


That's fascinating to me. I see the slabbed homes or businesses with old drains that will start to need replaced one by one. I'm curious how they do this.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Epox said:


> That's fascinating to me. I see the slabbed homes or businesses with old drains that will start to need replaced one by one. I'm curious how they do this.


I have a thread in the pics section with most of the recent tunnels I've done since starting that thread. Tunnels are a lot like replacing lines under a raised house except they can be very messy and very time consuming, it can take ~5 minutes per hanger or more depending on how much room you have or how well your box is organized.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

One simple question why not jack hammer the floor?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

3KP said:


> One simple question why not jack hammer the floor?


1 simple answer: a shiot ton less mess.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

That seems pretty tight to me. Our tunnels are big enought to where I can actually sit in them straight up and I'm 6'2"...lol.


----------

